# Who's going to be the first one to upgrade the disk?



## redpizza (Sep 28, 2004)

So who's going to be the first one to crack the case and install a larger disk? 1TB doesn't sound very big to me!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You can't, the Series 4s haven't been hacked.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

it's not going to be as easy as upgrading the existing V boxes, all that annoying TiV0 software to deal with 

I'm guessing it'll be a while before there's any discussion based around the Hinsdale and Steve Conrad type methods required.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> You can't, the Series 4s haven't been hacked.


Not hacked as in running stuff on the machine, but disk expansion / copying is done:

Premiere Drive Upgrade Instructions - with all-in-one jmfs Live CD


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I suppose it's pointless to mention that doing this is against the T&C you agreed to abide by; etc.?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Missed that, I'd been watching "The Other Place" for S4 hacking progress.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I suppose it's pointless to mention that doing this is against the T&C you agreed to abide by; etc.?


Well derr, as I think we used to say at school.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

We won't really need to if VM let us use the USB ports for external drives and have TiVo Desktop for TiVo <-> PC transfer.

UK has stronger copyright laws than the US though, so that might stop VM doing so.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I upgraded my SkyHD box and even recording lots of HD programs we have struggled to use more than 20&#37; of the space  so 1Tb in the Tivo may store more than you would think 
Can't wait to get rid of said SkyHD box, anyone want one?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Well derr, as I think we used to say at school.


Indeed. Hasn't stopped some people upgrading their V+'s.


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

cwaring said:


> I suppose it's pointless to mention that doing this is against the T&C you agreed to abide by; etc.?


Your favourite hobby horse, isn't it Carl?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

What? That rules are not actually there to be broken? Yes. It's a good rule to live by, is it not?


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe I don't watch enough tv, but would you need/want more than 100* hours of recorded shows to watch as well as all the other ways to watch past shows (e.g. Catch up, iplayer, on demand, all the +1 channels)?

I have to admit to not finding enough time to catch up with the few programs I have on my S1, and end up deleting them as I will never get to them after a certain time has passed. 

100 hours works out as just over 3 hours a day over a month. 

*not forgetting this could be 400 hours if in SD.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Muttley1900 said:


> Maybe I don't watch enough tv, but would you need/want more than 100* hours of recorded shows to watch as well as all the other ways to watch past shows (e.g. Catch up, iplayer, on demand, all the +1 channels)?
> 
> I have to admit to not finding enough time to catch up with the few programs I have on my S1, and end up deleting them as I will never get to them after a certain time has passed.
> 
> ...


Some of us are unemployed you know...


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

smokie said:


> Some of us are unemployed you know...


And others retired


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

then you have less need to record than the rest of us then !! LOL


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It's about choice. There are things on my hard disk I will never watch, but I want a big enough disk that things will stick around for at least three months, maybe more, before getting automatically deleted. Otherwise you get into manually managing the recordings to keep some and delete others, which is too much of a PITA.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

katman said:


> then you have less need to record than the rest of us then !! LOL


Retirement was never a guarantee of more time. Looking after grandson and now getting to appreciate CBeebies  means I want more of my stuff recorded and ready for when I want watch it


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Retirement was never a guarantee of more time. Looking after grandson and now getting to appreciate CBeebies  means I want more of my stuff recorded and ready for when I want watch it


Why cant forums have a "LIKE" button like facebook


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Retirement was never a guarantee of more time. Looking after grandson and now getting to appreciate CBeebies  means I want more of my stuff recorded and ready for when I want watch it


Don't you mean for when you are not prevented from watching it?!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Zaichik said:


> Don't you mean for when you are not prevented from watching it?!


True :up::up:


----------

